# Is Perma Plate Soundguard a waste of money?



## scadieux (Feb 27, 2003)

I am taking delivery of a 330xi in April, and the dealership has presented me with various detailing options. I am getting the sense from other threads on this topic that paint and interior protection is a waste of money.

However, I was wondering about the Perma Plate _*Soundguard*_ product. Does it really reduce road noise as claimed, or is it also a waste of money? Are there known issues with the use of this product on BMWs (rust protection, added weight, disrupted aerodynamics, etc.)?


----------



## Jetfire (Jun 20, 2002)

scadieux said:


> *I am taking delivery of a 330xi in April, and the dealership has presented me with various detailing options. I am getting the sense from other threads on this topic that paint and interior protection is a waste of money.
> 
> However, I was wondering about the Perma Plate Soundguard product. Does it really reduce road noise as claimed, or is it also a waste of money? Are there known issues with the use of this product on BMWs (rust protection, added weight, disrupted aerodynamics, etc.)? *


I wonder how it would adhere to the cosmoline that is applied to the bottom of all BMWs prior to transport. I would skip this if I were you. In my opinion, the majority of road noise is transmitted through the tires and drivetrain anyway. Besides, the E46 is already quite plush and quiet inside.


----------



## F1Crazy (Dec 11, 2002)

IMO it's a waste of money. Your car will be already protected from rust from the factory. Do you really think that some aftermarket coating is better than what manufacturer applies?
Like Jetfire mentioned E46 is already quiet and most of the noise will come from tires, drivetrain and windows.
If you're not satisfied with noise levels in the car then go to a good car audio shop and have them put sound insulation, stuff like dynamat and sound deadening foams. They'll know best where to put it. 

Just my $.02.


----------

